# 9 weeks old!!



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

Obi is 9 weeks old! Here are some pictures of him! He will be 10 weeks old in two days, on Saturday. I feel like a lot of his life since we have had him has already been shared on here. Tomorrow will be three weeks since he's become ours. As some might know he was sick when we got him but, it took 2 days for him to actually show signs of it. He was treated for his parasite and dehydration and ever since then he has been flourishing!! 

So here is his update! I'd say he is 95% potty trained! I won't consider it 100% until we can leave him alone out of his crate in the future. He is bell trained, he walks to the door to outback and rings the bell when he needs to go potty!! I showed him to ring it when he needed to pee 3 times and he started ringing it more and more afterwards, now he does it every time. He knows sit, learned it in 4 minutes the day after we got him and never forgot. He knows off, off of furniture, off of us, off, off, off. Which is really only used when he is excited about something that he wants closer to. Leave it, don't try and still food when we hand it to our Yorkie, food in your hand, food that drops on the floor about 75% of the time, depends on if we get the words out quick enough. He is a master at easy! I hold a little piece of his kibble in 2 fingers and his teeth don't even touch anymore! His land sharking has gotten better too. He gets hyper and in random spurts where he wants to bite us but, it never hurts anymore unless a tooth hooks ya the wrong way unintentionally. He is in the progress of learning stay. I can move around the room, use his toys as a distraction, and he will sit still with minimum other distractions. I'm starting to work on these in other places besides the house. Each time he learns something we go from the house, to the backyard, now we are starting to work on them in a field during our walks. He is also a beast at his flirt pole and getting better and better every day. Next big thing is trying to get him use to water, we live at the beach and when he gets all his vaccines we will be there a lot. 

I live in Virginia Beach and have been trying to find lots of different clubs around here to hopefully give me and Obi different activities to do. I really wanted to start out at the Hampton Roads Obedience Training Club but, all of their puppy classes are full. When I get a chance to reserve a spot we will go there some too. Another one is the Tidewater Schutzhund Club. I personally am not interested in training Obi to become a protection dog. Either way the trainer there will evaluate us and our puppy to see if we have potential there, but like I said I am not interested. I did talk to him about our puppy doing obedience and tracking. The guy told me, "I can put a tracking title and basic obedience title on virtually any dog with enough time and owner commitment." I didn't even think of competing, I just wanted something to do with Obi. But, if he shows a real talent for it then I think it would be a fun experience. 

I'm completely knew to the various clubs, so any input is always welcome.

Sorry for the long post, but I'm excited about his progress and know I'll look back at this one day 

Obi is a wonderful dog! He's growing so much every day. I swear every time he wakes up he is bigger. Look at him!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Cute puppy! Be sure to take lots of pictures now, they grow up so fast!


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> Cute puppy! Be sure to take lots of pictures now, they grow up so fast!


Thank you!  I have been! Sometimes I think I take too many but, then I remember how quickly this time goes by and how fast they grow. We have had him for about 3 weeks and he has tripled in size!


----------

